# forum suggestion for commercials



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

what do you think about a forum just for commercials? i am especially intrigued by voice over commercials.you hear some one talking and you recognize that voice instantly ie martin sheen ,kelsey grammer,james earl jones.thanks


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

But I don't watch commercials. I zip right past them on my PVR :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I think commercials would fit right into the Programming forum.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *But I don't watch commercials. I zip right past them on my PVR :lol: *


Only 71% of the time.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Zipping through commercials - how quaint. Skipping them in 30-second increments is the best way to watch commercials


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Or watching them all in less the a second 
(Hey E* thanks for the 300x, I dunno why I didnt get 300x when I first got my 501, but it's here now)


----------

